# ماهي الترجمة العربية ل slurry pump



## sami 05 (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجو من الإخوة الكرام المختصين إن أمكن إعطائي الإسم العربي ل slurry pump مع الإشارة أن هذه المضخة تستخدم في مجال التعدين و محطات الطاقة الكهربائية و النفط 
إلى غير ذلك من المجالات الصناعية.


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (12 أغسطس 2013)

حسب ما درسناها في تخصص الهندسة المدنية في طريقة صناعة السمنت حيث بعد طحن المواد الاولية للسمنت واذا كانت الطريقة رطبة ستتحول المواد الى قوام سائل ورخو بعد الطحن واضافة الماء بنسبة كبيرة حسب المواصفة وهذه المادة المتكونة السائلة والرخوة تدعى ‏slurry
وبعد الحصول على القوام المطلوب ستذهب هذه المادة الى خزانات تسمى ‏slurry tank
ولدي تعريف الكلمة ان اردتم ولكن بحسب الهندسة المدنية


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (12 أغسطس 2013)

عفوا مشاركة مكررة بالخطأ


----------



## reda_29 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي حسين (20 يناير 2014)

مضخة السلح او الكمخ .

والسلح او الكمخ : هو الماء الراكد في الغدران .

وهذا الترجمة شائعة خصوصا " مضخة الكمخة " وهي تستعمل لضخ السوائل التي تحتوي على مكونات صلبة تكون ذائبة في السائل .


----------

